# Troy Lee KG 5400 Knee Guards - who's used them?



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

So far I've only seen one review of these but my ears perked up when it mentioned extremely good comfort and flexibility without straps.

I'm looking for some knee pads for rides with extensive pedaling but lurking potential for knee-violence. I have sz medium 661 Kyle Straight pads which offer good protection and stay in place, but anything much more that 90 minutes of pedaling in moderate temps and they start to get pretty uncomfortable. (For what it's worth, I'm picky.)

I've tried on the 661 EVO pads but found them not actually that comfortable. Fabric bunched excessively around the knee and the bare rubber on the knee cap promised chafe-age. I haven't tried the EVO Lite pads but would like to check them out....


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

i purchased the knee/shin combo along with the elbow/forearm guards from universal for the same reasons you mentioned. unfortunately i won't be able to pick them up for another week. i'll let you know my initial impressions once i get 'em.


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got them on order (spoke with a TLD rep a few weeks ago and they're back ordered all over the place).

I've got a pair of 661 Kyle Straits...but I only wear them on longer weekend rides where terrain dictates. The problem is I tend to wreck on my weekday local loops. I guess I'm familiar and know these trails the best, so probably push harder here than other places. I'm not willing to wear those big 661's on my weekday training rides so I thought I'd pick up a lighter and less bulky pair. I looked at the 661 Evo XC Lites, but after seeing the KG 5400's I gave them the nod.

Hopefully they'll ship soon. Some pretty good info here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=660620


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

The 5450s have been working really well for me as a wear every ride kinda pad over the past couple of weeks.

Here's a link to the same guy's review on another board where he provided the sizing info, which seemed pretty accurate for me:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/forums/The-...Doctor-gear-review-ride-and-crash-tested,4839

Just the size chart:









I'd say definitely take the measurements, if I would have just guessed on sizing I'd have probably got the large and had them sliding all over the place.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> Here's a link to the same guy's review on another board where he provided the sizing info, which seemed pretty accurate for me:


The same guy posted here as Joshed in the new products forum, too. I wonder if he is sponsored by TLD.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

OldManBike said:


> The same guy posted here as Joshed in the new products forum, too. I wonder if he is sponsored by TLD.


Yeah, I got the impression he at least knows someone there.


----------



## andyb721 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Fit of Knee Pad*

Does anyone who has these have any information to fit after wearing these for a while. I have absolute chicken legs and just fit the XS according to the fitment guide, but am concerned that if they pack out and stretch a little after a bit of use that I will no longer be able to use them.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

Just today i tried some at my local shop. They fit nice and snug so I bought them. I'm hoping that they do not stretch excessively over time since there are no straps with which to tighten them. I love the ultra-ventilation and light weight. Here's hoping that they perform well.


----------



## andyb721 (Aug 7, 2006)

dromond said:


> Just today i tried some at my local shop. They fit nice and snug so I bought them. I'm hoping that they do not stretch excessively over time since there are no straps with which to tighten them. I love the ultra-ventilation and light weight. Here's hoping that they perform well.


Good to hear! It would be awesome if you, or someone else could let us know how they go with breaking in. As you said Dromond, if they stretch they're pretty useless without straps to tighten them up.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't have the knee pads, but have the elbow pads and I think they're the same design. They fit perfect initially, but both stretched out within a week or so. The right is still okay, the left is already useless. I'd recommend you look at other options, but YMMV.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Both my elbow/forearm and knee/shins are doing just fine and I have noticed no additional stretching on either set.


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

I took a first ride with the knee guards in warm (for here) 70 degree sunny weather. I love the mega-ventilation compared to any other knee pad for pedaling. Comfort was good compared to Kyle Straights. (Those are comfortable to ride DH in but a bit much for pedaling in anything but cold weather; for me.) This is truly a low-profile pad and doesn't cover above or below the knee at all. Here's hoping that they don't stretch too much.


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

I gave these a real test the other day. I brought them on an xc ride with 2700' of climbing and just put them on for the DH. If I didn't have the lightweight pads I would have gone padless. Anyhow my front wheel wandered off of the narrow trail after rounding an unusually tight switchback and I found myself splayed out on the ground. While not a super rugged fall, the pads did their job. No slippage, bruising or scrapes.


----------



## PerthMTB (May 2, 2011)

Any updates on the KG5400 now people have been using them a while? Unfortunately my local distributor isn't bringing this model to my area, so I'm going to have to order by post without trying a pair on. I'm 19" lower thigh and 15.5" upper calf, which is on the border between medium and large according to sizing chart above, so I'm particularly interested in hearing how people have got on with fit, and if there's much stretch. Thanks.


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

PerthMTB said:


> Any updates on the KG5400 now people have been using them a while? Unfortunately my local distributor isn't bringing this model to my area, so I'm going to have to order by post without trying a pair on. I'm 19" lower thigh and 15.5" upper calf, which is on the border between medium and large according to sizing chart above, so I'm particularly interested in hearing how people have got on with fit, and if there's much stretch. Thanks.


I'm about 17.75" lower thigh and 15" upper calf. I bought the mediums and they fit great without slippage. The top fits fine, but there's room to be tighter. In my experience it's the lower measurement that's more important. Because the knee guard is rigid the whole pad stays in place, provided you aren't sliding down from the calf.

As a side note, I really wanted to purchase the G-Form pads, but they only came in Spiderman yellow. They now have black on black and look really nice. Just wanted to mention in case you were in the same boat. My KG5400's have been really great though. I can wear them for 2hr XC rides in heat and not feel hot, clammy, or constantly adjusting. Don't get me wrong...it feels great to take them off, but I don't notice them when riding (except the degree of confidence they provide when I hit techie areas or find myself out of my comfort zone speed wise).


----------



## stefanb (Sep 22, 2007)

We took a look at a set earlier in the season; they are great.

Product Quickstrike: Troy Lee Designs | TrailBurn - Your Source for Two Wheeled Adventure


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

Mine have held up well so far. They are the most ventilated and most comfortable knee pads I've worn by a long shot. Definitely size for a snug fit on the lower strap as that will keep the pad in place. They are minimalist compared to most pads but I have had a few "offs" and the pads did a great job of keeping my knee together. Great pads for long xc descents. Or gnarly rides with a lot of pedaling, or any time when it's hot but you still need some kind of knee protection.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

I tried the both the elbow/forearm and knee/shin combos. The lack of straps to cinch them down as the day went on (and the elastic stretched), made them kind of useless on longer rides. I liked the fox launch pro series a lot better. They're a bit more comfortable, IMO, too. Very comfortable on the Whole Enchilada with 90 degree highs. Didn't even bother taking them off during lunch at Porc Rim.


----------



## scottwest (Oct 8, 2011)

I really like the 5450's and 5550's.. With 10 or so rides on them I have not noticed excessive stretching. The only complaint I would have is that I required the XS sized 5450's for a snug fit, and they leave the bottom 1/3rd of my shin exposed. It would be nice if they were a little longer, but I am still very happy with them.


----------



## Psynaut (Mar 6, 2012)

I haven;t used them but I have a friend who loves them.


----------



## mxmtb (Jun 20, 2012)

i just ordered these troy lee knee pads in large.
my sizes are lower thigh:18.5"
higher calf:16.5"
should i have got medium?
i have a race on sunday and need them to fit


----------



## kanai (Aug 26, 2008)

i had to size down when i purchased. my measurements put me in medium, but when i tried them on, they were loose. buy 'em both and return the ones that don't fit  good luck!


----------



## mxmtb (Jun 20, 2012)

kanai said:


> i had to size down when i purchased. my measurements put me in medium, but when i tried them on, they were loose. buy 'em both and return the ones that don't fit  good luck!


thanks,good idea and when i went to buy the medium one's they are'nt in stock for another week.hopefully these fit and if not i'll just have to send em back for the mediums


----------



## plate (Jan 22, 2004)

I have and use mine on the regular, love them.

I put them on in the parking lot and do all my climbs with them never have a problem they are very comfy, I would highly recomend them to anyone.

I did however try on several pairs in shop to make sure I got the right fit, this I would also recomend if at all possible.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Any updates on the TLD Knee as far as durability and stretching?


----------



## dromond (Mar 3, 2004)

Simplemind said:


> Any updates on the TLD Knee as far as durability and stretching?


Mine have held up really well over many uses. I would still stay err on the side of making sure they fit good and tight when you but a pair.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Mine have been holding up very well.


----------



## RIfreeDE (Dec 2, 2004)

I have well over 100 rides on both the knee and elbow pads. They have held up with several wash machine cycles as well. The BEST. Barely notice they are on. Provide more than adequate proteciton for me. I ride FR and these are just what I need to keep my head in the game.


----------

